# iMovie file format



## Paul Forbes (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi all, does anyone know what format of movie files I can load into iMovie? I want to make my own little movies but I don't have a posh video camera! Ta.
- Paul


----------



## robin.o (Jan 31, 2003)

you'll need to convert them to ".dv" using Quicktime Pro... As far as I know, that's the only way short of a digital video camera (since DV is the format they save in...) Hope this helps.


----------



## Vard (Jan 31, 2003)

If you don't want to shell out the $30 US for QT Pro, you can download a trial version of BTV Pro and it'll do the conversion for you.  I used it a ton of times before I decided to just spend the 30 bucks.

Hope that helps


Eddie


----------



## Ricky (Jan 31, 2003)

iMovie 3 lets you just take regular QT movies!


----------



## Paul Forbes (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice and info!
- Paul


----------



## Paul Forbes (Feb 1, 2003)

Eddie / Vard, where can I download this  BTV Pro?
Thanks.
- Paul


----------

